# Picked Up A 2009 Outback 210



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

After a 2+ year search for the replacement for our Starcraft tent trailer, I finally decided on the Outback 210RS. I came very close to the 21RS about a year ago but at over 6' 2" I was concerned about sleeping in the QB. When the 210 came out with the King, I was sold.

I picked it up in Durango Colorado from Tarpley RV. They were great!. First night in Farmington NM was COLD, but I was fine inside the Outback. Next day I drove all the way to Needles, CA (via the Grand Canyon). There it was warm enough to de-winterize and enjoy a hot shower. Next day home to San Luis Obispo, on the central coast of CA.

The trailer pulled great behind my 2004 Tahoe. It was much different than the tent trailer, but no problems. I did pick up a used Husky WD hitch with sway control. It seemed to work fine. The sway control is a bit creaky, but I guess that is normal???

I am now in the process of equiping the trailer. I am enjoying the forums here. Thanks for all your great ideas

My plan is to take our first trip in two weeks to either the desert or just up the coast from home. I want to do a few short shakedowns before going on a trip this summer to Mt Rushmore, Yellowstone, Grand Tetons and wherever else the raod leads along the way. Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Look forward to crossing paths and exchanging ideas with all of you fellow Outbackers.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1341_66150.jpg


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome to the group!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Post some pictures if you get some time....we love pictures.


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


I put some pics in a album. Haven't figured out how to put them in a post yet. I have read a lot of forums but never posted.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SLO Outbacker said:


> I put some pics in a album. Haven't figured out how to put them in a post yet. I have read a lot of forums but never posted.


Posting pictures is an easy task...once you know the secrets...



From your user page (where are you details are located) at the bottom of the page you'll see "Edit My Profile" (click on that)



Now you will see a listing of items on the left side....click on "Your Albums"



Now you will see a new view in the right hand pane. On the far right, click on the drop down box (just below the word "Controls") and select "Upload Image"



From there it is straight forward on how to add pictures to your Outbackers.com Album.



Now...when you want to post that picture into a thread, you have to all the above items, except instead of clicking on "Upload Image" you will click on "View". Click on any of the pictures you want to add to a thread (it will open up into a bigger view after clicking on it). 



Now...here is the tricky part. Once the picture has opened up from clicking on it before, you will have to do a right mouse click on the picture and then select "properties". When the next window opens, you need to copy the address for the picture....starts out as http://www.outbackers.com/forums. Once you've highlighted that link and copied it (by doing a right mouse click)....then you can go to the thread and add this link.



When you are responding to a post, you have the normal window to type you information (icons on the left..open space on the right)



On the toolbar you will see the normal stuff "B" for bold...etc. As you make your way to the right, you will see one icon that looks like a tree (right right of the envelope). Clicking on that will bring up the last popup screen that allows you to paste the link to the picture.



Then you're done...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

SLO Outbacker said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


I put some pics in a album. Haven't figured out how to put them in a post yet. I have read a lot of forums but never posted.
[/quote]

Posting in an album on the forum or any other location. Add a link to the post instead of multiple pics in a post.

Welcome to the forum, enjoy the new trailer and join in someday at a local rally.

John

PS, its not the 3 or 4 pics in a post that creates the problem, its that some quote the pics when replying and then 4 pics in one post become 16 pics in 4 posts


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to the Group!!!!









Congrats on the new 210!!!!









Brad


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Enjoy the 210, we bought the 21rs and at 6'3" I wished they had the king back then as well.
The added storage in the 210 is nice as well.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats & Welcome!!!

you got a great forum here along with a great trailer


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I've delivered new rv's there to Tarpley in Durango.. There were even very nice to deal with on that end too. They were an exceptional dealer! very professional and nice people.

Congrats..

That SLO/Pizmo area is awesome.. I envy ya..

Carey


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I put some pics in a album. Haven't figured out how to put them in a post yet. I have read a lot of forums but never posted.


Posting pictures is an easy task...once you know the secrets...



From your user page (where are you details are located) at the bottom of the page you'll see "Edit My Profile" (click on that)



Now you will see a listing of items on the left side....click on "Your Albums"



Now you will see a new view in the right hand pane. On the far right, click on the drop down box (just below the word "Controls") and select "Upload Image"



From there it is straight forward on how to add pictures to your Outbackers.com Album.



Now...when you want to post that picture into a thread, you have to all the above items, except instead of clicking on "Upload Image" you will click on "View". Click on any of the pictures you want to add to a thread (it will open up into a bigger view after clicking on it). 



Now...here is the tricky part. Once the picture has opened up from clicking on it before, you will have to do a right mouse click on the picture and then select "properties". When the next window opens, you need to copy the address for the picture....starts out as http://www.outbackers.com/forums. Once you've highlighted that link and copied it (by doing a right mouse click)....then you can go to the thread and add this link.



When you are responding to a post, you have the normal window to type you information (icons on the left..open space on the right)



On the toolbar you will see the normal stuff "B" for bold...etc. As you make your way to the right, you will see one icon that looks like a tree (right right of the envelope). Clicking on that will bring up the last popup screen that allows you to paste the link to the picture.



Then you're done...
[/quote]


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I put some pics in a album. Haven't figured out how to put them in a post yet. I have read a lot of forums but never posted.


Posting pictures is an easy task...once you know the secrets...



From your user page (where are you details are located) at the bottom of the page you'll see "Edit My Profile" (click on that)



Now you will see a listing of items on the left side....click on "Your Albums"



Now you will see a new view in the right hand pane. On the far right, click on the drop down box (just below the word "Controls") and select "Upload Image"



From there it is straight forward on how to add pictures to your Outbackers.com Album.



Now...when you want to post that picture into a thread, you have to all the above items, except instead of clicking on "Upload Image" you will click on "View". Click on any of the pictures you want to add to a thread (it will open up into a bigger view after clicking on it). 



Now...here is the tricky part. Once the picture has opened up from clicking on it before, you will have to do a right mouse click on the picture and then select "properties". When the next window opens, you need to copy the address for the picture....starts out as http://www.outbackers.com/forums. Once you've highlighted that link and copied it (by doing a right mouse click)....then you can go to the thread and add this link.



When you are responding to a post, you have the normal window to type you information (icons on the left..open space on the right)



On the toolbar you will see the normal stuff "B" for bold...etc. As you make your way to the right, you will see one icon that looks like a tree (right right of the envelope). Clicking on that will bring up the last popup screen that allows you to paste the link to the picture.



Then you're done...
[/quote]


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

HOWDY! and welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations! Great to see another Californian!

Enjoy and Happy camping!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!

Congrats and enjoy that new Outback 210....


----------



## corbyrs (Feb 17, 2009)

I totally just saw that the 2009's had a King Bed... I have an 08, and would really like a king bed! it would be fantastic! honestly that's how I saw this is I was looking to see if anyone had done a king sized bed mod......

Welcome! and great buy!


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats on your new 210!! I am 6'5" and the king bed is what sold me as well! Enjoy!!


----------



## o0jonna0o (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats on your 210RS! We have a SOB of the exact same model, except only with the Queen Bed. But with my husband and I being the shorties that we are, it's ok for us.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Congratulations! Thats a great unit! Our first Outback was a 21RS, and even with the queen slide we loved it. Easy to tow, you can park it ANYWHERE. We used to get fabulous spots that usually only pop-ups can get into! You are going to love it!

Happy Camping!
Cj


----------

